# Same HST number for Lyft and Uber?



## The Student Guy (May 16, 2018)

Hello everyone!
I am driving for Lyft and Uber. Today I just made my HST number by calling the CRA. Reaching them was long and painful, but after about 30 minutes of calling, I finally got there. I told the woman that I am driving for Uber and she was happy to make me my HST number in few minutes. However, I forgot to ask her one question: can I use my HST number for both Uber and Lyft, or I need to make two separate numbers?
I just don't wanna waste 30 minutes of my life just to ask a one minute question, so I am looking for help here

Thx in advance for your answers!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

WTF is a HST number and a CRA?


----------



## The Student Guy (May 16, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> WTF is a HST number and a CRA?


Oh, sorry, forgot to mention that I live in Canada, Ontario.
HST - harmonized sales tax (so "HST number" is basically my tax number)
CRA - Canada Revenue Agency (it is the governmental tax agency which controls taxes in Canada)


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The Student Guy said:


> Oh, sorry, forgot to mention that I live in Canada, Ontario.
> HST - harmonized sales tax (so "HST number" is basically my tax number)
> CRA - Canada Revenue Agency (it is the governmental tax agency which controls taxes in Canada)


Doesn't Uber take care of the sales tax issues for you guys up in Canada?


----------



## The Student Guy (May 16, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Doesn't Uber take care of the sales tax issues for you guys up in Canada?


In some provinces - yes, but not in Ontario, unfortunately


----------



## Gingerbeard (Jan 13, 2018)

Use the same HST account.


----------



## The Student Guy (May 16, 2018)

Gingerbeard said:


> Use the same HST account.


Thank you very much for your reply!


----------



## Gingerbeard (Jan 13, 2018)

The Student Guy said:


> Thank you very much for your reply!


Further to your question, separate HST accounts is a special case requires applixaappl using GST10 form:

You may want to keep track of your *GST/HST*accounts separately if your business has any of the following:


more than one location
more than one business activity (for example, gas station and pizza parlour)
offices in different provinces
divisions
different departments (for example, manufacturing and sales)
To qualify to file separately, your branches or divisions have to be separately identified either by their location or the nature of their activities. They must also keep separate records. The branches and divisions have to keep the same reporting periods as the parent company.


----------



## The Student Guy (May 16, 2018)

Gingerbeard said:


> Further to your question, separate HST accounts is a special case requires applixaappl using GST10 form:
> 
> You may want to keep track of your *GST/HST *accounts separately if your business has any of the following:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info! Good to know!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

LBJ took the IRT down to 4th street USA. 
When he got there what did he see?
The youth of America on LSD. 
(Hair the Rock Opera)

I haven't seen such alphabet soup since I dropped off at the Antisubmarine and Mine Warfare School in Pt Loma.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> LBJ took the IRT down to 4th street USA.
> When he got there what did he see?
> The youth of America on LSD.
> (Hair the Rock Opera)
> ...


I love Point Loma! Fun to go to the park at the end for whale watching.

All of the SD area is great.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> WTF is a HST number and a CRA?


It is some dumb shit in Canada.


----------

